# Post Birth BG readings...



## joannaharvey7 (May 16, 2017)

Those of you with GD - what were your post birth readings? Did they fall a lot of was it gradual?


----------



## Ljc (May 16, 2017)

Hi, sorry I can't help just wanted to give your post a bump up.


----------



## Cleo (May 17, 2017)

I'm a type 1 - in both my pregnancies as soon as baby was born my requirements went back to the same pre pregnancy .  It was literally like someone had flicked a switch or something.  Very bizarre !


----------



## PhoebeC (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

My pregnancy didnt do what it should have even for a diabetic. instead of insulin resistant i went the other way, super sensitive to the stuff. Afterwards it stayed the same for a little bit, they thought it would be like Cleo straight back to normal but that was way to much.

As ever with diabetes it is play by ear.


----------

